# Took the Socionics test. No results.



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I Googled up a Socionics test, answered all the questions & found out I can't get the results unless I join some kind of social networking thing. That sucks. I'll look for other Socionics tests & give it one more try, then I'm done.


----------



## idntknw (Aug 8, 2012)

Curse you bait and switch! If that term can be applied to that, I think it does.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Aqualung said:


> I Googled up a Socionics test, answered all the questions & found out I can't get the results unless I join some kind of social networking thing. That sucks. I'll look for other Socionics tests & give it one more try, then I'm done.


There are links to several socionics tests on this page at the bottom half of it.


----------

